# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Journals

## Otherside

Okay, so does anyone else here keep a journal? Or a diary? Or whatever you call it. I try to. About the only thing that I have managed to keep is on something called 750words.com and it's just my competitive nature and desire to actually get that damn horse badge for once that's kept me doing it. It's also kept me somewhat...saner. 

I haven't looked back over old entries though in a while. I don't want to.

Just curious if anyone else keeps one.

----------


## fordgurl_87

I did.  I have an app on my phone called Life Mate...  I used to write in it when I was in a bad mood or stressed out, but I just can't get myself to do it anymore.  Now when I'm in a bad mood I just scroll through anxiety space lol

----------


## Lioness

I do. Sometimes it's the only thing I talk to.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Nothing consistent, but occasionally I'll feel bogged down by my own thoughts enough to want to write it out in an attempt to get my brain to calm down a little.

----------


## Misssy

I keep some posts on webpages mainly the journal thing I do when I have something to say but sometimes I have nothing to say

----------


## Chantellabella

My journal is my website as I enjoy writing about my experiences as well as filming it or expressing it in art.

----------


## SmileyFace

I use Penzu.com for journaling. Excellent site, simple to use.. simple layout.. it's all I really need. I do use it often. Sometimes I do go weeks without using it, and it's mostly if I'm just real busy... or things are just going well in my life. I wish it was easier for me to journal good stuff though, but it's just so much easier to use the journal to spill out every horrible/negative thing/emotions I am going through. With that said, using it to get things off my chest has helped quite a bit. Sometimes one entry doesn't do the job, so I'd go through multiple posts throughout the day (or the hour!) until I feel I'm a whole lot more calm and collected. Like today, I felt so freakin anxious and whatnot, so I did about 2-3 entries today...they had the same broad topic (anxiety), but somewhat separate subtopics. It's helped me see things a lot more clearly, it's wonderful. Sometimes I feel so horrible and I don't have the energy to release some verbal vomit into the diary/journal, but I try to do so anyway to get crap off my chest. It's got more benefits than not journaling at all (for me, personally, that is).

----------


## VickieKitties

Keeping a journal would be so depressing; chronicling my years of nothing but work, sleep and avoidance.

----------


## memedreamkitty

i tried to, but i haven't written in it in a while. it's not rlly something i'm good at keeping up with

----------


## Antidote

Yes. I kind of write in it haphazardly and when I do I tend to write more than I intended. I make a conscious effort to curtail it now, otherwise I could easily while away an hour or so on that.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I journal daily, in some form. Sometimes it's a list, sometimes it's a drawing, sometimes it a page of thoughts.

----------

